# Homesteader of Curtis Homepro



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I've decided to post this question here because I didn't get much response in my other post. I am seeling my Kawasaki ATV with plow on it because I don't really ride the ATV anymore but will miss the plow. I am looking at putting either the Fisher Homesteader or Curtis Homepro 3000 plow on my wifes 2003 Toyota Tacoma doublecab. The truck is a V6, automatic, with the TRD package. It also has a 3 " bodilift, 1" suspension lift and 32X11.50 BFGoodriches on 10" wide rims. Which of the above listed plows are better and what are the pros and cons of both? Also, who is a good dealer of either in the Southeastern Massachusetts area? The plow will only be used for 2-4 driveways.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

That's a good question, I happen to like Fisher plows over Curtis, but I think the Curtis is a better built plow than the Homester, lol in this case. Curtis is about 5 miles from my house they are very good in the customer service area. If your in SE Mass it might be worth your while to visit thier factory outlet, which is right off RTE 146, you can see it from the highway.

Good luck!


----------



## R&R Repair (Sep 27, 2005)

Classic Cars in the Plymouth Industrial park off cherry st. Is or was adealer for Curtis....Also Woodward Spring in Brockton


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey Nascar 24,
Where exactly is Curtis off of 146. I'll be up that way on Wednesday and am just curious where exactly they are. Thanks. J.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

J29;321744 said:


> Hey Nascar 24,
> Where exactly is Curtis off of 146. I'll be up that way on Wednesday and am just curious where exactly they are. Thanks. J.


Off of 146 ( I think it is Ballard street) is a Curtis dealer. Should be a link on the Curtis website.

Curtis itself is in North Worcester, right off 190. You can see the building from 190, but there is no sign.

Chris


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks ThisIsMe,
I was up there again on Sunday and saw the sign off of 146 right before it ends and you hit all that damn construction. I appreciate you answering my question though. J.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I have ruled out the Fisher Homesteader but am now considering the Boss Sportplow vs. the Curtis Homepro 3000. Does anyone have any comparison. It will be going on the same 03 Tacoma I mention in previous posts. Which plow attaches easier and has a cleaner look when the plow is not on the truck? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

How about this, which plow is better between a Snoway or the Curtis Homepro for the 2003 Tacoma?


----------



## rlasonde (Dec 21, 2005)

hello- I have used snoway plows and they work very well, although they are expensive, just under 4k for a series 22 on your truck. Also check out meyers new DP plow. I've gotten a quote for $3400 installed at Candia Trailers in New Hampshire. Good luck


----------

